# [SOLVED] How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello TSF.
I have a bit of a dilemma. I am 19 years old (20 in 3 months) and in 2010, I got a total of $1800 for my birthday and graduation. Now that I want to spend the $ on a Gaming PC, my parents won't let me. I search for a job everyday and put down atleast 5 applications a day; I listen to everything my parents say; and I am very respectful to them as well, yet they still don't let me. I think I am old enough to spend the $ myself. What should I do to convince them? They said they'd let me (well, my mom did; my dad doesn't know I am gonna build one), but only if I get a job. It is hard to find a job when no one replies to your job applications. I really need your help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Hi and welcome to TSF

If you are still living at home, I think your parents are correct. There are better uses for your money, like paying a little room and board. 

Good luck on your job quest, they are hard to find.

BG


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I can't go back to school until August cuz I took continuing education and had to transfer financial aid. Besides, they already told me they would pay for it.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

They will probably only let you do it if you learn something while doing it....

I say build it and provide them with all the pros...

Such as better support/knowledge later. (saves $1000s in the long run)
Better PC for cheaper.
Ability to upgrade/fix their computer later in life.

Provide articles etc that shows the advancement in technology.I has a similar problem last year... Finally was able to buy and build my current PC after my parents realized how serious I was about going into the computer field.

If that still doesn't work pick up some extra things around the house... do things they wouldn't expect you to do.

Sign up for FAFSA if you haven't already. Send an application to the college you want to go to. (assuming university) Amazing how things change when they are proud of you.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Laxer said:


> They will probably only let you do it if you learn something while doing it....
> 
> I say build it and provide them with all the pros...
> 
> ...


I will try that. Thanks!
More suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Personally I side with BG on this. Better to find a job even flipping burgers or whatnot. 

I had to work for everything I have, and so do my children. IMHO I think it makes you a better person, and learn responsibility. 

Good luck in the job hunt.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

One thing to add onto what BG and Shekka said....

You do not have to buy the entire computer at one time...

Once you do get a job... or a interview etc...

Reward yourself, Every paycheck buy something... Case, HDD,mobo,CPU,PSU,GPU

It will take a few months but it is a great way to keep you on course.

Sorry if you thought I was implying your quit the hunt for a job.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

You never said a word about going to school.

BG


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I don't go to school atm, as explained earlier.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Azeem40 said:


> I don't go to school atm, as explained earlier.


That + a job should really be your first priority...

Think of all the extra money you will make to buy an even nicer computer :uhoh:


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Like I said, I can't go back to school till August because of school rules. Once you transfer your financial aid to continuing education, you have to wait a semester.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Azeem40 said:


> Like I said, I can't go back to school till August because of school rules. Once you transfer your financial aid to continuing education, you have to wait a semester.


Got it, sorry missed that :angel:

Are you majoring in anything technical?

Now days even drawing can be digitized...


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Right now it is computer science, but I might change it. I am mainly into hardware.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Get your A+ cert then apply at some local tech store...

Certifications books can be bought online for pretty cheap and are often required for entry level jobs into anything technical.

What does your system look like now? (OEM or is it something built?)


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I am doing the A++ test next week. Been studying for it a while. 

Current system (the one I mainly use) is a Toshiba Satellite P105-S6024.

I did plan on a build for my dream PC, though.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Azeem40 said:


> I am doing the A++ test next week. Been studying for it a while.
> 
> Current system (the one I mainly use) is a Toshiba Satellite P105-S6024.
> 
> I did plan on a build for my dream PC, though.


I was hoping it was a desktop so we could upgrade it slowly :banghead:

Anyway, keep up the certifications. They are a wonderful addition to school when looking for a job.

While you are at that might as well get your food handlers card if you don't already have it.

Having things like that out of the way will give you a better chance at getting basic jobs.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I won't stop searching for a job, but I will convince my parents to let me use my $, or else what was the point of them giving me $? They already pay for my expenses and don't really need my $, so why not let me buy what I want? I don't play all day as it is.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

It's never a bad idea to have some money stored away for emergency purposes.

I understand your frustration but I also see where your parents are coming from.

Just endure, I had my computer picked out for months before I was allowed to buy it


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I am enduring. 
I never complain to them because I don't want complications. I respect my parents' wishes.

EDIT: Idk why they only don't let me buy a computer, but they don't disapprove of me buying other things like food and accessories for my room, etc.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Azeem40 said:


> I am enduring.  I never complain to them because I don't want complications. I respect my parents' wishes.


Much nicer approach then I took :thumb:

See if you can convince them to let you buy it in pieces.

Pick up a few extra chores... Like clean the house while they are at work...

First thing I would buy is the case.... Why? Something to look at. Motivation.

Also, always check out deals online. If you can find something that is marked like 1/2 off you may be able to apply: "Time is of the essence" and get it early :grin:

I picked up two of my 22" monitors that way of craiglist for $40 and $60 :grin:


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

My dad works from home. 
EDIT: I am also scared to get yelled, so that's another reason, but the first reason is the main one.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Yeah don't piss them off or you may find yourself on the street...

Based on your situation I think the best thing to do would be to look for a job.

Then just buy components piece by piece as they come on sale...

I understand the cruelty of the job market... as do the some 10% of individuals unemployed.

Just keep trying and pursuing your dreams.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Laxer said:


> Yeah don't piss them off or you may find yourself on the street...
> 
> Based on your situation I think the best thing to do would be to look for a job.
> 
> ...


In my religion, it is not allowed.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Another thing though, and I find this the worst thing. They let my sister get whatever she wants. Even though she got better grades, she put up a tantrum whenever something didn't go her way.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I would offer the following

get a job
offer your parents some money
explain to them that building a pc will help you with your studies as building is practicle experience and then tell them you will be using the pc for study and research whilst at school.

I dont think they can complain with any of that.

sometimes parents cant see the woods for the trees so they may think your sister is great when she actually isn't.

Maybe you are trying too much to impress them.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



greenbrucelee said:


> I would offer the following
> 
> get a job
> offer your parents some money
> ...


I already tried offering them money and they said that they don't need it. Also, they know she is a bratty child yet they still let her buy whatever she wants.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

then I think your parents are a bit too strict/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Do some voluntary work computer related if possible and better still within your religious area it may help convince your parents that your serious about the field of work and show your not all about you if you get the idea (Not suggesting your selfish)


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I have been trying to find an opportunity to no avail.


----------



## wolfinjo (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

listen to your parents :wink:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Try checking places a senior citizen retirement place, often they will have access to PC and need help.

On a personal note daughters/girls are a high maintenance compared sons/boys. Been there/done that.

BG


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



wolfinjo said:


> listen to your parents :wink:


I do listen to them, but I don't think there is anything wrong in trying to change their mind.


----------



## hoyin007 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Azeem40 said:


> I won't stop searching for a job, but I will convince my parents to let me use my $, or else what was the point of them giving me $? They already pay for my expenses and don't really need my $, so why not let me buy what I want? I don't play all day as it is.


As you mentioned, you are 20 soon and they paid for your expensive. It's about time to get independent. They can withdraw your expense anytime and you have to live on your own, by the time, a dream computer is useless.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

You just have keep plugging away at finding something perseverance is the key


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I am positive they won't drop the expenses. They want me to succeed, and teaching me a lesson by not paying for my expenses and letting me learn for myself in their eyes could cost me my future.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Dang. I had a PC bought for me when I was 12 or so. Athlon x64 Dual Core, 7900GS, 2GB ram. Played Call of Duty pretty okay. Then I ripped it apart and put her back together many times, as well as anything I could. Toys suddenly exploded on my desk with my sweet mini screwdriver I had. PC's became something of an obsession... (One I still struggle with...) And I did odd jobs. Worked at my parents business, helped family members, etc. Every dime went towards my PC... Now look where I'm at! (Sig)


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Well, I just got a job! It is as an Immigration Office Document Preper.  It pays $11.40 an hr, but is 42.5 hrs a week; however, in 6 months, after which I will be able to return to Credit Courses, I will have made $11634. This is only 5 days a week (weekdays). The downside is that I will be home at around 10pm -12:30am.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

That's good to here. Now the hard part is to make sure that you save as much of that as you can! :dance:

Good Luck!!


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I have $1800 atm so when my parents tell me it's ok for me to build the computer, I will build it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Well done now you just need some patience and your set


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Thanks for all the encouragement everyone!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Your welcome


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I am happy to announce that I will be building in the weekend of Feb 19-21!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

:woot:

What are you going to order?


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Great news see sticking with it works


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I didn't really get a fair shake over at the Building forums. They all are basically saying SSDs suck no matter what the proof. So this forums is right and the others like OCN and Tom's Hardware are wrong? That's ridiculous!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

They are saying that is just isn't worth the money. Well, duh. A Lamborghini isn't worth the money either, but they still sell them because they are the best. (well, not the best, but defiantly sweet.)


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I enjoy my SSD... still haven't decided if it was worth the extra $200 :rofl:

I got this SSD over the one you picked: Newegg.com - Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

The main reason was that corsair is the only current SSD manufacture to have error scanning. (Both are great, only SSD I would avoid is OCZ... you see them frequently causing BSODs)

all I can say... Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 11196-00-40G Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

Jealous, saw that card hit newegg ~1 week ago... beautiful...

Waiting for a new 7k series card to drop into the <400 range so I can sell my current two GPUs and have a single one once again :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Azeem40 said:


> I didn't really get a fair shake over at the Building forums. They all are basically saying SSDs suck no matter what the proof. So this forums is right and the others like OCN and Tom's Hardware are wrong? That's ridiculous!


We don't care how you spend your money. You came here for assistance and were given honest and knowledgeable "advice" from several persons that build/ repair PC's professionally and you refused to accept it. You became rude and the thread was closed.
Perhaps you should review the thread?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/building-on-feb-19-a-629233.html


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I have passed that.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I reviewed the thread in H/W and I don't see any inaccurate advise that was given by the participants....


> SSD's are not a good value at this time and offer little more than faster boot times.


It is true that SSDs really only improve read/write speed which directly relates to boot times. (not only windows but games + applications)

The reason the H/W team generally does not recommend it is because of the price/gb. Often >$1 per GB.

What I mean by this is: SSD's are truly a luxury item. For general consumers they are in no way worth it...

However for enthusiasts(If you don't mind me categorizing you as so) it saves precious seconds that we could not live without.

I in no way regret paying $200 for my SSD but I do understand that normal users would not even notice the faster load times.On a different note from the thread...

I too would go with an Asus/Gigabyte mobo. They are top quality and truly are the core of your system.

The PSU is opinion TBH, Roswell and many other manufactures are known to 'cut the corners' on products. The reason you will see members preaching Corsair/Seasonic is because of the warranty on the device. Sadly, this warranty has recently become shortened and the 'reliability' of these PSUs has dropped ever so slightly. allowing lower tiers a chance at the market.

I think the unit you have selected will work well for your build... At the same time however you will never see any of my builds running of a second tier PSU. :thumb:
Be sure to post some pictures when you build it: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376-130.html

I still am ever so jealous of the GPU. :rofl:


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy moley that's expensive. But it's about to be sweet! I wish the best of luck to you it's really fun to build.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Laxer said:


> The PSU is opinion TBH, Roswell and many other manufactures are known to 'cut the corners' on products. The reason you will see members preaching Corsair/Seasonic is because of the warranty on the device. Sadly, this warranty has recently become shortened and the 'reliability' of these PSUs has dropped ever so slightly. allowing lower tiers a chance at the market.


We recommend top quality PSU's like SeaSonic, XFX and Corsiar TX-VX-HX-AX. They are recommended solely for their superior quality and reliability.
The warranty on those units is still 5 yrs. and their reliability is just as solid as in the past.
Rosewill PSU's are basically junk. The 750W Rosewill CAPSTONE Series is made by SuperFlower who also bring us so many other low quality units like Xion-Kingwin-MadDog etc.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Did the warranty with PSUs not drop with HDDs? (I thought it had :ermm

The quality of your PSU is an opinion... If you want to play Russian roulette with lower tiers hoping you get the line that was actually quality tested it's your choice.

As stated above, I would not take this chance. Nor do our experts(^) suggest you take it either.



> You asked for advice, received excellent advice. If you choose to ignore it, that is your right.


The proof of the quality of your PSU will come with time...

Thanks for the insight Tyree.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I just followed the advice of a mod in my topic. Didn't realize it was a bad unit. 
I will change it to the XFX I was suggested.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Also, the i5-2500k is back in stock at microcenter! 
Micro Center - Intel Core i5 2500K LGA 1155 Boxed Processor 179648

EDIT: Should I get this motherboard instead?
Micro Center - ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 LGA 1155 Z68 ATX Intel Motherboard 021246
I get a $50 discount with it.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

So should I?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes. Do it.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Alright, thanks. I changed it.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

That mobo is lovely. If you save the cash it is worth it IMO.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Well... My mom just complained I get on too much. After 8 hrs of working, I think I deserve a break. My job is pretty tedious. She says, "Just because you go to work, doesn't mean I will let you buy a computer or get on the computer for more than 2 hrs." It's been 

I mean c'mon! I work for 42.5 damn hours a week! I think I deserve a little more freedom! Does she not want me to grow up?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Wait... How old are you again? It seems like it's time to move out......


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

19, almost 20.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a junior in high school, and even though my college is like 20 miles away, there is no way I'm going to live at home. BF3 until 4 am every night? Yes please.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Yeah, I feel the same way. However, my bro (11 years old) talked to my mom about it and she said to him probably.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Time for a third party to get involved and negotiate if your going to stay put


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Live with their "rules" or leave. 

BG


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha, like hire a lawyer?

I feel like BG is a parent...

Nothing wrong with that, and he is right.

Making money, by yourself... Stay until you have the money for the PC. Then GTFO that kitchen.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I do have the $.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

40 hours a week sounds like what a normal person makes. Move out, take on the responsibility. It's a big change, but you have to do it sometime.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

This isn't even a career job. It is entry level file assembly but tedious. Also, like I said earlier in the thread, I am not gonna break their rules. All I am asking is if it is fair, cuz that is a stupid justification parents make.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

It is, but they are parents. Rational doesn't really apply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Fair is not always what your parent has to consider especially when there are other siblings in the house what seems unfair to you is not always in context of them being as even handed with all as they feel they can be ie not showing to much favoritism (girls tend to get less of a heavy handed approach)now there is more than just that to it but you get the idea


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



PoWn3d_0704 said:


> It is, but they are parents. Rational doesn't really apply.


That is crud tbh. It NEEDS to apply. 

My sister doesn't live at home but at college, so I am the only child in the living family unit.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



PoWn3d_0704 said:


> It is, but they are parents. Rational doesn't really apply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Azeem40 said:


> Yeah, I feel the same way. However, my bro (11 years old) talked to my mom about it and she said to him probably.


this is confusing


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

What part of it is?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

If you have a younger brother then it is logical when you mention him that we would believe he is also living at the same address.from the previous post you say your the only one


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

When I was 20 I could spend my money anyway I saw fit! It was my money and not their's and as long as I paid my room and board it was all good!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

now there is a question


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



joeten said:


> now there is a question


Not a teenager at 20 years of age. Have to cut the umbilical cord at some point! Now when I was 16 it was not like that at all. I worked during the summer and had to save most of each paycheck.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Our young person is 19\20 but if memory serves has certain cultural differeces so that may or may not be possible


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

yea, I am a parent and have been for almost 44 years. I am still a parent to this day.

A decent parent will never give a child, regardless of age, knowingly bad advice. Advice will be generally based on their wisdom/experience. You may think you know everything, I did at your age also. My poop did not stink, in my eyes.

My kids when there were old enough to move out they still knew they were under my and wifes rules as long as they lived under my roof

If you can afford a really nice PC, you can afford to move out.

BG


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



joeten said:


> Our young person is 19\20 but if memory serves has certain cultural differeces so that may or may not be possible


Understood and kinda forgot about that! I was not saying I could buy anything stupid or would hurt me or anyone else. It was fine if it was within reason!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

That was why I suggested a third party to negotiate earlier


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



joeten said:


> That was why I suggested a third party to negotiate earlier


Good idea!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Yea, I can see letting a third party negotiate a settlement when they live under my roof.
Maybe when hell freezes over.

BG


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Basementgeek said:


> Yea, I can see letting a third party negotiate a settlement when they live under my roof.
> Maybe when hell freezes over.
> 
> BG


If your aldult childeren still lived under your roof you still have no right to tell them how to spend their money. You can control what they do in your house and that's about all!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Your not in the same cultural set from what I can see so your take on it whilst fine for many in a western mind set could be a possibility for another


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



joeten said:


> Your not in the same cultural set from what I can see so your take on it whilst fine for many in a western mind set could be a possibility for another


I understand and respect that!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Not you mate


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*



Basementgeek said:


> Yea, I can see letting a third party negotiate a settlement when they live under my roof.
> Maybe when hell freezes over.
> 
> BG





Amd_Man said:


> If your aldult childeren still lived under your roof you still have no right to tell them how to spend their money. You can control what they do in your house and that's about all!





joeten said:


> Your not in the same cultural set from what I can see so your take on it whilst fine for many in a western mind set could be a possibility for another


I am a muslim. My parents are not gonna spend the $ they gave me, but they keep it with them.



joeten said:


> If you have a younger brother then it is logical when you mention him that we would believe he is also living at the same address.from the previous post you say your the only one


The reason I didn't mention him is because he can spend the $ given to him by my parents any way he wants; only I cannot, apparently.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

So when you work your not allowed to spend your money? I can understand money your parents gave you though!


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Nope, they gave it to me for graduating high school, for my use.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tried to have a sit down with them? Head this up rationally in a presentable way?


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

My mom told me once I get a job, I can use the $ they gave me to build my own computer. My mom didn't say no, but the way she reacted to me when I was only on for 2 hrs made it seem like she won't let me. I can ask her.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to admit, Azeem40, you've got quite an interesting thread going here, I've been following it for some time now. Two more posts and you'll break 100


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Lol, I just want my problem solved. Tbh I haven't even kept track of posts. I have the thread bookmarked.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not really a technical problem though. Or maybe it is because your a robot dealing with petty human emotional problems. On that basis, this thread shall contiune under tech support.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Third party negotiations you will know who in your community is the person to speak to in order to help you and your parents reach a fair compromise


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I don't know much about finding a job as I'm still a high school student, but it's really easy to sell software on the internet. I'm assuming you have experience in programming since you are taking comp-sci, so combine that with 3D development, and you've got yourself a good game. You can sell it online for PayPal money and things like that. Let me know if you need help finding a good IDE, I've been using Blender 3D for years, and I love it. It's open-source and free too!


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I already found a job, as I have said earlier in the thread.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Azeem40 said:


> I already found a job, as I have said earlier in the thread.


Oh sorry, didn't read through the rest of the pages.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Still a good idea for further income at some point


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I won't need another job.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Fair enough


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I think some mom convincing is in order. I will let you all know the status, and if she doesn't agree, I might just have to have a third party do the negotiations.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Keep us posted


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

If you're working then why can't you use the money that YOU earn!


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I ask myself that questions everyday my friend.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I just emailed my mom at work and await for her response. Second week of work over and got my paycheck!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Good luck


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Azeem40 said:


> I just emailed my mom at work and await for her response. Second week of work over and got my paycheck!


Congrats!


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Well, she didn't read the mail yet. Hopefully she reads it tomorrow.


----------



## DaftPunk (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Its kinda funny because its your money and basically you're already 19,so you should spend it on what ever you want. I remember in 2005 i bough psp for 300 euros with two games,with my own money. Then year later i build my first pc,and so on x)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

You are not in the same position though nor I expect were you this is a lot to do with respect and culture


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

My mom read it, but she is going to talk about it with my dad when he returns from out of town. Hopefully he says yes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Well your mum at least read it and considers it worth discussing


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I had a bit of trouble trying to spend $3000 on my pc but i got there eventually. Hopefully you get your approval soon!


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

My mom does too now. She wants my dad to say yes too.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Thats a good start slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

My dad said yes!!! I can build the computer finally!!!!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Niceee


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Told you patience would work congratulations, now build a good one go to building in the hardware section for some possible builds and help


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I already know what to get as I have been researching since Dec 2011.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Excellent hope it all goes to plan enjoy your new system


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

My dad wants to know the parts I want, but he wants me to explain them to him. How am I supposed to do that when his only computer experiences are with old Optiplex GX620s and Dell Latitude D620s?


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

It's going to be hard to do this.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Well, after explaining to him, he said no, but his reason was that he thinks there will be no difference between his best laptop and my desktop. He also said something about gaming not being a serious hobby. Why did I bother to do all this research for it to end up going all to waste?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

You will see where he is coming from when you get married, get some age on you. Hobbies are just that, something fun to do but generally don't lead to income producing.

BG


----------



## do1t (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

HAHA, Just be nice.
You get you all they can give you if you are.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

My mom is perfectly fine with me building this $1800 computer, but my dad isn't. Also, don't just jump to conclusions about my dad. He makes more than enough $ and it isn't about cost. He doesn't think it's worth it.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I disagree with your view base. I have a job, and a really good government job at that, so I deserve to splurge money to build my own computer, since that shows value of hard work and responsibility.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I would agree with you but you have to show him the math that your computer will destroy his laptop.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Too bad that he lives in a bubble. This is all bullcrud!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Quite literally destroy it.:grin:


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I just need my mom to convince my dad to let me build. I just need the signal.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Here are some things you might try showing him
Buying guide: Desktop PC vs. laptop - notebooks, laptops, desktop pcs - Notebooks, PCs & Printers - PC World Business
Buying a Computer - Things to Consider
I'am sure you could find more, maybe a bit more compelling


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Here are some things you might try showing him
Buying guide: Desktop PC vs. laptop - notebooks, laptops, desktop pcs - PC World Australia
Buying a Computer - Things to Consider
I'am sure you could find more, maybe a bit more compelling


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I know I am taking dear old daddy side as I am one, but he is right, Go find your own place. His income has nothing to do with your income.

BG


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Again, I disagree with you. He may be the one who bought the house, but I have just as much rights as he does when it comes to money. Besides, he has already backed down to my mom, so I win.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Mothers always win surely you knew that lol think about the things that would not get done if she took it to mind not to do them


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Is the money in your account?... I would just buy the thing, not alot he can say when its at your door...


Joking aside :wink: (or maybe not)

Woman always rule the household, just a fact you gotta learn.


----------



## do1t (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

I sure would not. It will just get them mad.



A1tecice said:


> Is the money in your account?... I would just buy the thing, not alot he can say when its at your door...
> 
> 
> Joking aside :wink: (or maybe not)
> ...


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

A1tecice said:


> Is the money in your account?... I would just buy the thing, not alot he can say when its at your door...
> 
> Joking aside :wink: (or maybe not)
> 
> Woman always rule the household, just a fact you gotta learn.


lol there's something called a return


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Actually, my dad holds all the decisions in this family. This computer is the only fight my mom has agreed with me on, so it kind of caught him off guard, which made him agree with her. Considering she was pretty upset all my research went to waste and has sided with me, I am doing the right thing.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe try to convince him by telling him you will teach him about computers when your building yours. Maybe he is jealous that you can do something he cant. Try that


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

You can also say that it is really educational to learn about hardware since our current world is overrun by technology.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

He is not objecting anymore.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Good now get the parts and get building maybe ask him for a little help ie get him involved in the build in some way provided he has the time and is willing.Something to think about


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

If I know him, he will be helping. 

Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg 
GTX 680 $500
XFX Core850W PSU Silver $155 after shipping
Intel Core i5-2500k Processor $195 at microcenter after taxes

ASUS P8Z68-V/Gen3 Motherboard $130 after the $50 deal
Total for both microcenter items: $336

Dell U2312HM $240

There it is! What do you all think?


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Whoah GTX 689??? It came out a couple days ago o.o Nice specs, they'll last you for a long time.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Yep, the newest and latest GPU. I can't wait to get this built!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Nicee! Best of luck!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

What he said


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

Just be thankful that your parents still worry about you.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: How to Let My Parents Let Me Buy a PC*

The problem is already solved Flight. This thread is answered. Also, based on my replies, you will see that I am thankful and do respect them..


----------

